# My Ultegra DI-2 levers buzz and vibrate



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

It's the part of the lever that downshifts on both levers. On any chip seal road it will buzz and vibrate making a racket. If I touch that part of the lever it will stop. They made it loose so it would work but they made it too loose. All the bike stores I have visited have said they have not heard of this problem. How do I contact Shimano and explain this to them?


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Same with my DA Di-2 levers. Just living with it at the moment.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm having the same issue with my brand new Ultegra 6700 and it really REALLY irritate me.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes, I just looked at a new bike in the store and pounded on it's tires and it has the same sounds as mine. So they all do it.
It's funny how everybody raves of how good it is, as do I , but nobody notices the noise or even mentions it.
I am calling it a slight flaw in the design.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Some people pay extra For That...


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Haven't noticed the problem and I ride some pretty crap road surfaces, bike is Cervelo R3 with FSA carbon bars.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Installed Ultegra Di2 two days ago and I love everything about it except for the rattle in my right lever. These things cost too much to have to just live for it.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Are shims available for the Di-2 levers like for the mechanical? I realize these are to adjust reach, but wondering if they would help with the vibration concern...


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Di2 levers use mechanical reach adjust that's built in, the shims from other shimano levers will not work.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you tried tweaking the mechanical reach adjustment?...which may introduce a bit of preload to mitigate rattle? Don't know...just a suggestion.
Or...the rattle could really be a built in buzzer to tell you to stop riding rough road.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

mech reach wont fix rattle. Mine are in a bit, but still rattle. I may try a VERY SMALL line of silicone around the individual shift buttons.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Remembering your post while cleaning my Cervelo R3 an hour or so ago I took a good look at my Ultegra Di2 levers, there is absolutely no slack or signs of wear anywhere that would allow the levers to vibrate or rattle.

I do however ride a all carbon frameset and FSA carbon bars which give a superb smooth ride. If yours rattle like you say I think you should make a warranty claim in Shimano and get them replaced.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

There is a Shimano rep in Seattle and I am going to make the appointment and leave the bike so it will be looked at this winter.
But since all the bikes in the shops that I have looked at have the noise I bet yours does too. 
If you rap your hand on the front tire and put your ear up to the handles you will hear it. 
Better yet use a hammer on the tire.
My bike is all carbon except for the bars.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I have FSA carbon bars on my bike and still get the buzz. This is on the rougher roads that I ride. Going to have the bike taken apart for a carbon repair so I might send them out to Shimano so they can take a look. Had SRAM (Force & Red) levers before and they did the same thing. Think it is the nature of the beast with the two levers right next to one another.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Update, 
I just talked to Victor at Shimano USA and he said yes they will make some noise on some roads. I asked why they can't engineer out the noise and he had no answer. He told me over and over that I could send them back to Shimano and they would look at them. I said since all the new ones that I looked at did it that I would probably not send mine in to them.
In other words "they are what they are"
I still love them for the way that they shift.
And no more dropped chains again.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Here it is 4 years later and I have a temporary fix for the buzzing sound. 
Take off the wheel and squeeze the lever.
When you look inside the lever with a bright flashlight you will see a spring.
Coat the spring lightly with some grease using a small screwdriver.
Noise will be gone for about 4 months.
When the noise returns, do it again.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe lubricating that spring will do the trick. Mine buzzed--right side more. Then the left (front) downshift paddle/lever stopped returning. Shimano warrantied both shifters. No buzz or rattle. They must have fixed it.


----------

